# how to cut angles over 45#



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

how do you guys cut angels that are over 45# in 2X for rafters on hipped roofs?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

vos said:


> how do you guys cut angels that are over 45# in 2X for rafters on hipped roofs?


You need a protractor ,crayon and sharp teeth


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't think angels weighed anything.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

.... i dont have a better symbol to use


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

vos said:


> .... i dont have a better symbol to use


Maybe *


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

___


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't understand it should be a 45 degree angle


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

vos said:


> how do you guys cut angels that are over 45# in 2X for rafters on hipped roofs?


Cut down the face or get a swing table for your skil saw


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's very rare to get a hip needing more then 45 degree jack rafters.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Don't understand it should be a 45 degree angle


Yeah it should be a 45 coming off the hip rafter


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> It's very rare to get a hip needing more then 45 degree jack rafters.


Irregular pitch roofs are hardly rare in my area.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FullerFramer said:


> Irregular pitch roofs are hardly rare in my area.


Well first off a good saw should go to 50* and some even more. My Makita goes well beyond 45


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

is this a triangular bldg?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FullerFramer said:


> Irregular pitch roofs are hardly rare in my area.


Why would the pitch make the jack rafter need more then a 45? If the corner of your walls are 90 degrees your jacks will be 45. 

Its common to have the corners 45 like on a bay window, but that would make your jacks 22.5 regardless of the pitch.


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Why would the pitch make the jack rafter need more then a 45. If the corner of your walls are 90 degrees your jacks will be 45 it's common to have the corners 45 like on a bay window, but that would make your jacks 22.5


The hips are not running on 45 degree angle. Therefore your cheek cuts are not just a simple 45 degree bevel.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bone Saw said:


> is this a triangular bldg?


Better yet is this a triangular building with a hip?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so confused....... A hip rafter will come off the corner of a wall at a 45 so your jack rafter will come into your hip at a 45. So how do you need to go past 45


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FullerFramer said:


> The hips are not running on 45 degree angle. Therefore your cheek cuts are not just a simple 45 degree bevel.


This is true.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

So all you guys have never cut 55 or 60 bevels on ANY hip, valley, hip jack, or hip valleys in your entire career?

:whistling

C'mon.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FullerFramer said:


> The hips are not running on 45 degree angle. Therefore your cheek cuts are not just a simple 45 degree bevel.


So just so I'm clear. Say a building is 30x40 and you want all the hips to meet in the middle? 

You posted before I finished typing my last statement so excuse me on that.


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> So just so I'm clear. Say a building is 30x40 and you want all the hips to meet in the middle?
> 
> You posted before I finished typing my last statement so excuse me on that.


Yes that would be a situation where the hips are not at a 45, and leave with unequal pitched sides which is what the OP more than likely is working with.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tenon0774 said:


> So all you guys have never cut 55 or 60 bevels on ANY hip, valley, hip jack, or hip valleys in your entire career?
> 
> :whistling
> 
> C'mon.


Round walls gazebos irregular wall angles. Etc. I've cut plenty of angles more then 45. Sometimes I just flat nail the damn thing.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

bastard hip?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Compound hip roofs, jack rafters are not 45 degrees. The heel ht also is not the same if you make your overhang the same. 
On a compound hip roof the hip does not sit "on the corner"


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Should be an app for that......


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Did we loose the op


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The new DeWalt wormdrives I believe go to 55 degrees.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

To the OP:

A picture is worth 1000 words.

This takes a little getting used to, to cut it like this, but as I recall, this will get you to about 57 degrees, with a standard speed square, and a worm drive that only goes to 45 degrees.

http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif

This trick will work with any speed square, and any circular saw.


I've also cut the miter first at 0 degrees, the used the bevel set to the complimentary angle, and cut it "on edge". This is a little trickier with longer material, but can be done.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

to make the degree symbol press alt 0 or option 0 for mac. 45º


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Skill saw to cut. Protractor to figure your angle and a straight edge to create your line.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mr. D said:


> to make the degree symbol press alt 0 or option 0 for mac. 45º


Where's option on the Mac? What's the secret for ipad


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

To the op original question, square cut on the plumb, then cut down the face. 

Using a Bigfoot helps.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh I want to cuss so much on this.........are we so stupid nowdays a carpenter cant figure to cut @ 70 degrees reverse it to 20 degrees from the backside. Man I hope I missed something somewhere. I have so little faith in mankind its ironic

50 to 40
60 to 30
80 to 10


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Sabagley said:


> To the op original question, square cut on the plumb, then cut down the face.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Geesh, you guys call yourselves professionals? I've had mine for over 20 years.:whistling

The speed square/scrap of plywood trick works to a point. More than 50 and you have to score the back with your knife and snap it.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

kiteman said:


> Geesh, you guys call yourselves professionals? I've had mine for over 20 years.:whistling
> 
> The speed square/scrap of plywood trick works to a point. More than 50 and you have to score the back with your knife and snap it.


I don't have one, but remember them being one heavy sucker. 
How about a 6" minus the guard with a 7.25" blade?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sabagley said:


> I don't have one, but remember them being one heavy sucker.
> How about a 6" minus the guard with a 7.25" blade?


That's a great setup if you don't have employees. Nice and light


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Sabagley said:


> I don't have one, but remember them being one heavy sucker.
> How about a 6" minus the guard with a 7.25" blade?


And a Bigfoot is lighter?

Yeah, that'd be safe.:whistling While you're at it pick up that death wish adapter.

And it still wouldn't cut 1 1/2" at over 50*

It's the right tool for the job.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

vos said:


> how do you guys cut angels that are over 45º in 2X for rafters on hipped roofs?


Fixed it for ya:thumbsup: I press the Alt0186 on the key pad:blink:
I'm with Kiteman:thumbsup: With the Skil that cuts to a 60º angle.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Why not plumb cut the two opposing corners square no bevel and cut the other two hips at 10 degrees ish. I guess you would still have to go over 55 on the jacks though. My vote is the speed square or plywood shim. I just got a Bigfoot don't think the plate will go over 50 though.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Where's option on the Mac? What's the secret for ipad


Not sure if Ipads have a number pad or not...kinda doubt it, lol. But on a standard keyboard WITH a number pad (it don't work with the top numbers)...press ALT0176 for a degree symbol.

45°


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Where's option on the Mac? What's the secret for ipad


On my MBP option is the bottom row 3rd key from the left, first key to the left of the arrow keys also. If you have the keyboard and character viewer turned on the symbol is in the upper right next to the date. Click on it and it will show all the key options.

On the iPad hold on the number 0, it will bring up the degree option, slide on it and the symbol will appear in your text. Take a few minutes to check all the keys on the iPad, there are a lot with options to choose. Try the "e" and dollar signs to start.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I needed to cut about 15 joists at 70º. The solution was to set the saw at 20º, screw a 2x to the side of the joist even with the end. Run the saw along the end. the block was the support to keep the saw base steady. Needed to finish with a recp saw due to depth of cut.

Tom


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

.....


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Mr. D said:


> to make the degree symbol press alt 0 or option 0 for mac. 45º


I'm afraid that's not accurate. Sorry. As jproffer said, <Alt> + 0176 creates this ° . (Make sure your NUM LOCK is turned on. And use the keypad of numbers to the right... NOT the row at the top.)


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I needed to cut about 15 joists at 70º. The solution was to set the saw at 20º, screw a 2x to the side of the joist even with the end. Run the saw along the end. the block was the support to keep the saw base steady. Needed to finish with a recp saw due to depth of cut.
> 
> Tom


Some combination of this (added blocking) is how most guys do it.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I'm afraid that's not accurate. Sorry. As jproffer said, <Alt> + 0176 creates this ° . (Make sure your NUM LOCK is turned on. And use the keypad of numbers to the right... NOT the row at the top.)


Option "0" works just fine for me;

º using the left keyboard option key.

º using the right keyboard option key.

No number lock on a MBP. 

Tom


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

mark out the Long point, carry over the 70 deg bevel across the top & bottom edge with a bevel, mark the short point on opposite side, max out your saw cutting the long point then flip the board over, finishing the cut with a power planer


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

kiteman said:


> And a Bigfoot is lighter?
> 
> Yeah, that'd be safe.:whistling While you're at it pick up that death wish adapter.
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying it was the wrong tool, I'm sorry I called your saw heavy. I hope it's feelings aren't hurt. 
Death wish adapter, is that the Prazzi you're talking about?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Burns-Built said:


> Why not plumb cut the two opposing corners square no bevel and cut the other two hips at 10 degrees ish. I guess you would still have to go over 55 on the jacks though. My vote is the speed square or plywood shim. I just got a Bigfoot don't think the plate will go over 50 though.


Big foot sells the 70º swing table for the saw.



Willie T said:


> I'm afraid that's not accurate. Sorry. As jproffer said, <Alt> + 0176 creates this ° . (Make sure your NUM LOCK is turned on. And use the keypad of numbers to the right... NOT the row at the top.)


Test....45° Dang <Alt> + 0176 and <Alt> + 0186 do the same thing.:blink:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

ALT0186 depends on the program. In most (maybe all) MS Office programs it will be a degree symbol with a line under it. 0176 won't have the line.

In a browser, like here...0186 don't have the line either. Kinda threw me off, lol.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it's hi-tec when I pull off a <45º>:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think it's hi-tec when I pull off a <45º>:laughing:


:laughing: how do I do it on my phone


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> :laughing: how do I do it on my phone


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

They "used" to make an 8 1/4" saw. I have a B&D Supersaw Cat 8 1/4" that I can sneak an 8 1/2" blade in to make short work of beyond 45* angles. I use the speed square or hunk of wood method depending on the angle.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Just a few days ago I cut hip rafters with 76 deg bevel, so I scribed the angle on both sides did two cuts on top and bottom, finished with a sawzall.
Where possible though I just cut the back angle on the face, so if my blade was big enough I would set it to 14 and cut it on the face.

P.S. Really surprised there are so many professionals who've never build a bastard hip roof.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> :laughing: how do I do it on my phone


Which phone?

Tom


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Most of the time, when the bevel gets to be ridiculous, I will add perpendicular blocking and run the rafters into the blocks. Anyone who has cut several 2x12 rafters with a 12/12 pitch at a 67 bevel will know why.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Which phone?
> 
> Tom


HTC one


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't own a droid. 

What I can find is-- you bring up the number keyboard, tap "alt" it should be in the second row 5th key from the left. 

Tom


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Most of the time, when the bevel gets to be ridiculous, I will add perpendicular blocking and run the rafters into the blocks. Anyone who has cut several 2x12 rafters with a 12/12 pitch at a 67 bevel will know why.


An example of this method...Blocking to receive tails is 22.5 as opposed to 67.5 if I had done bevels on the rafters.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Like mentioned, I always cut the plumb at 90° and then cut on the face at the opposing angle (20° for a 70° cut). I'll clamp an extra 2x block on the face to give the saw more meat to rest the fence on for a nice cut. When necessary I'll finish with sawz all.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

An 8 1/4" skilsaw will come in handy. But you should be able to get around 55 degrees with a 7 1/4" saw. If you put your pencil under the table of the saw that should give you about 5 degrees more. I've had to tilt the saw by hand to get a really sharp angle on my cuts and then finish with a sawzall, which isn't that bad.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

When helping a friend build his home we free handed with a skil saw and a shim or marked all around the board and used a sawzall or a handsaw.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: How to cut angles over 45#*

I 've seen it done by first cutting a 45, then setting your saw at the appropriate angle and cut along the 45. The idea is you are already at 45 so you should have to set your bevel to 20 degrees. The first cut at 45 is opposite of the final cut. This works great.


----------

